# Hilfe bei Epson Stylus Drucker benötigt



## Micardware (13. Januar 2009)

*Hilfe bei Epson Stylus Drucker benötigt*

Hey 'Comtech'-Forengemeinde, 
brauche dringend eure Hilfe zum oben genannten Thema!
Habe als Betriebssystem Windows Vista und eben einen *Epson Stylus Dx6050*...diese beiden vertragen sich nicht korrekt miteinander, weshalb ich extra Vistatreiber für meinen Drucker installierte. Funktioniert aber dennoch nicht! Wer kann mir einen Tipp geben? Wäre super hilfreich und nett!

ps: zur exakten Problembeschreibung:

Bei der Treiberinstallation des vistakompatiblen Druckertreibers läuft es einwandfrei, doch an der Stelle wo mein Drucker von der Software erkannt werden sollte, kommt der Hinweis das ich Ausschau halten solle, ob mein Drucker an ist und das Kabel angeschlossen ist!?!?! Beides trifft natürlich zu...


----------



## Triple-Y (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Epson Stylus Drucker benötigt*

also ab und an findet der Epson Treiber meinen Durucker auch nicht gleich nach einer neuinstallation.

ich würde:
1. den Vista Epson Treiber mit winrar (&co) in einen extra Ordner extrahieren

2. einfach alle Drucker+ Treiber vollständig DEinstallieren

3. neustarten

4. usb rein und drucker an

5. wenn nach dem treiber gefragt wird einfach den Ordner mit dem passenden zuvor extrahierten Treiber auswählen

6. sollte eigentlich zu 99,99% funktionieren

gruß


----------

